# Xi'an Autumn 2010



## Hong_Zhang (Sep 18, 2010)

Haowei Fan 3x3 Avg. 9.95s, AsR. (from mf8)


----------



## Anthony (Sep 18, 2010)

Top 5 is sub 10.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 19, 2010)

Just wondering: why were there two rounds of master magic?

Regulation 9m3) Events with 7 or fewer competitors must have at most one round.
There were only 5 competitors, so it seems that the above regulation was broken. 

Also, disregarding that regulation, another was broken:

9p1) For each round of an event, at least 25% of the competitors must not proceed to the next round.
Four of the five competitors advanced to the next round, and only 1 didn't (20%).

I'd just like to know if these regulations are not very strict, or if there was another reason they were allowed to be broken.
Unlike some other regulations, these use "must", and not "should".


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 19, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Just wondering: why were there two rounds of master magic?
> 
> Regulation 9m3) Events with 7 or fewer competitors must have at most one round.
> There were only 5 competitors, so it seems that the above regulation was broken.
> ...


 
Thanks, this was spotted by Ming Zheng and Ron and will be fixed soon. The second round will be removed.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 20, 2010)

Woaaaaaah.
1	Mulun Yin	5:00.56 China	6:20.80 5:00.56 DNF
2	Heng Ma	5:02.88 China	5:02.88 DNF DNF
2	Zhizhe Liang	5:02.88 China	5:43.36 DNF 5:02.88

Tie for second place in BLD. What are the odds!


----------



## joey (Sep 20, 2010)

What the hell!


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Woaaaaaah.
> 1	Mulun Yin	5:00.56 China	6:20.80 5:00.56 DNF
> 2	Heng Ma	5:02.88 China	5:02.88 DNF DNF
> 2	Zhizhe Liang	5:02.88 China	5:43.36 DNF 5:02.88
> ...


 
Without Haiyan BLD times are way way slower in China.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Without Haiyan BLD times are way way slower in China.


 
Not really - you've got to be missing quite a few before BLD times are way way slower in China:

Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded China
1	Haiyan Zhuang	30.94	China	Xi'an Spring 2010 
2	Yuhui Xu 40.50	China	Shantou Open 2010 
3	Zhi Qiao 54.15	China	ChangChun 2010 
4	Tong Jiang 54.33	China	Beijing Summer Open 2009 
5	Xitian Luo 57.97	China	Shantou Open 2010


----------

